# Any help out there



## Robandmich (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive got an 06 W/ 38000 and change on it, & am finding my self having to pull the motor & go through it. It seems to have slammed into the rev limmiter for an undetermined amt of time, while wife was behind the wheel. From what Im hearing it sounds like a wrist pin, but wont know until i get it apart. Ive never been into an ls motor & know little about them. Cant seem to find any tech data on the motor or car. Any help would GREAT!


----------



## bsman (Mar 17, 2009)

I just took the motor out of my 2005 GTO, wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. First decision that you will need to make is whether you want to take out just the motor or the motor and trans. Most people tend to agree that it is easier to take out the motor with the trans, I took out just the motor. The next decision you will need to make is whether to take the motor/trans out the top of the car of the bottom. Each way has its own unique challenges, but I chose to take it out the top.

It might be beneficial to go to your local book store or online store and pick up a book called "How to build High Performance Chevy LS1/LS6 V-8's", that book goes through the basics taking out an LS motor and working on it. For more on just the engine there is another book called "How to Rebuild LS-Series engines" that goes into more detail about tearing down the engine and putting it back together.

As for tech spec's I would suggest you either buy a manual for the car or better yet subscribe to one of the many online auto repair sites. I use Mitchell's Ondemand5 site, and it has all the information I need so far on torque specs, tolerances, and what the proper way to remove things is.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What your push-rods look like?


----------



## Robandmich (Mar 31, 2009)

gm4life said:


> What your push-rods look like?


not sure i dont think its in the top end though, the sound is pretty deep in the shortblock. Working on another project right now, wonnt be able to get into it untill next week. thanks


----------



## Robandmich (Mar 31, 2009)

bsman said:


> I just took the motor out of my 2005 GTO, wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. First decision that you will need to make is whether you want to take out just the motor or the motor and trans. Most people tend to agree that it is easier to take out the motor with the trans, I took out just the motor. The next decision you will need to make is whether to take the motor/trans out the top of the car of the bottom. Each way has its own unique challenges, but I chose to take it out the top.
> 
> It might be beneficial to go to your local book store or online store and pick up a book called "How to build High Performance Chevy LS1/LS6 V-8's", that book goes through the basics taking out an LS motor and working on it. For more on just the engine there is another book called "How to Rebuild LS-Series engines" that goes into more detail about tearing down the engine and putting it back together.
> 
> As for tech spec's I would suggest you either buy a manual for the car or better yet subscribe to one of the many online auto repair sites. I use Mitchell's Ondemand5 site, and it has all the information I need so far on torque specs, tolerances, and what the proper way to remove things is.


It will probably come out through the top. Lack of equipment and room wont allow me to take it out from the bottom. Ill keep you posted thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would pull the valve covers first and check the push rods. These engines will spin past the rev limiter without messing the bottom end up. If it was a mechnical over-rev the push-rods are bent. If you have a bottom end knock then it sounds like you have a spun bearing, most likely caused by something else.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

An engine is and engine. If you suspect a wrist pin rattle, you can pull the plug wire while it is running and if the noise goes away on a particular cylinder then it is usually a wrist pin. BUT, you might have something as simple as an exhaust leak that can sound the same. A malfunctioning injector, a weak or broken valve spring or even a slightly bent push rod.

There are a lot of things that could make that noise. Have an engine guy look at it for you before pulling the engine, unless you just want to. A lot of times if there is a rod knocking, you will really notice a loud rattle right at start up on a cold engine, then it usually gets quiet pretty quick when the oil pressure comes up. 

If it is a rod, then the damage has been done, but you can add STP oil treatment or something thick to help you get by, but get an engine expert to look at it, he could save you a bunch of time and money!

Russ


----------

